# XXX Milk Powder or XXX Milk?



## hmlove1218 (Mar 2, 2015)

When you add a milk powder, do you label as such?  Or do you label as if you used the milk?

Ex.  Olive Oil, coconut Oil, Goat Milk....
OR  Olive Oil, Coconut Oil, Water....Goat Milk Powder

Is either way more correct?


----------



## Lindy (Mar 2, 2015)

Label it as Goat Milk because you will have water in there which reconstitutes the milk.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 2, 2015)

That's what I've been doing bit I've seen a few labeled as the latter so I wondered if I was doing it wrong lol.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 4, 2015)

No because if you get into the INCI then it is the same for both (Caprae Lac).  It doesn't differentiate between the two.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks lindy!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 4, 2015)

You're welcome


----------

